
Show HN: Space Invaders (more or less) - krapp
https://bitbucket.org/kennethrapp/spaceinvaders
======
krapp
This is a Space Invaders clone I've been working on for the better part of a
year, as i've been teaching myself some basic game development stuff with C++
and SDL2, such as dealing with pointers, spritesheets, fonts, entity-component
frameworks, states, etc. The actual game itself is rudimentary but I thought
was far enough along to get feedback on. Keyboard and controller are
supported, but my controller didn't return all of the button states and I
don't know why (SO question here getting no
love:[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/33974828/sdl-
gamecontrol...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/33974828/sdl-
gamecontroller-cant-read-button-down-event))

It's set up to compile using Visual Studio through a batch file on Windows,
because after seeing Casey Muratori set a project up that way on Handmade
Hero, I tried it with an SDL project on Windows and it worked. There's no
makefile, sorry. I should also apologize in advance for the quality of the
code - it's not well documented or anything.

This is basically what it looks like:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9hwWUDT9f8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9hwWUDT9f8)

I hope someone has fun with it. Bad as it is, I certainly had fun making it.

